# Nature's Variety Duck and the runs?



## lwm1984 (Apr 15, 2012)

So far my spoo has had NVI lamb, beef, venison, and bison. She also eats raw chicken quarters without incident, counter surfed pastries, etc. her stomach isn't normally sensitive. I tried NVI duck, and after only 5oz or so she had really bad diarrhea. Normally her stool is pretty ideal. Could something about the duck be disagreeing with her? It's just weird that a lot of the other NVI raw proteins are fine. 

I'm terrified to try again, but I have like 9 pounds of the stuff! Maybe mix an ounce or two in with her other food here and there? Could it maybe be that duck is fattier?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

It could have been totally unrelated to the duck, but duck is richer than some of those other mears. I certainly wouldn't waste any of it. Uou could mix it half and half with one of the others. A little diarrhea isn't so bad.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

lwm1984 said:


> So far my spoo has had NVI lamb, beef, venison, and bison. She also eats raw chicken quarters without incident, counter surfed pastries, etc. her stomach isn't normally sensitive. I tried NVI duck, and after only 5oz or so she had really bad diarrhea. Normally her stool is pretty ideal. Could something about the duck be disagreeing with her? It's just weird that a lot of the other NVI raw proteins are fine.
> 
> I'm terrified to try again, but I have like 9 pounds of the stuff! Maybe mix an ounce or two in with her other food here and there? Could it maybe be that duck is fattier?


Duck is a rich protein. I would always introduce new proteins, especially those that are rich, slowly. Substitute an ounce or so of duck into a usual raw meal for the first few times, gradually increasing.


----------

